
Help us to build better productivity tool for developer:fire - jackycute
https://forms.gle/P9Fn48ymbbc5msPT9
======
jackycute
Hey awesome people!

We are conducting a user experience research for engineer, developer,
programmer, maker…etc. We are building up a tool to ease your work life and
increase your productivity. It would be highly appreciated if you are part of
the voice to let us know your wishes. It will take less than 8 minutes to go
through it. Let’s make things better together!

[https://forms.gle/P9Fn48ymbbc5msPT9](https://forms.gle/P9Fn48ymbbc5msPT9)

